# Not really a guard dog question but....



## Roothawg (Mar 18, 2013)

I have an older Rat Terrier that has recently taken a liking to Grub worms. She is rototilling the yard up in massive patches. Not very deep, but she's making my yard a mud hole.

I couldn't figure out what was driving her crazy at first, until I was cleaning up an area for a duck pen and I picked up a grub and held it in my hand, you would have thought it was a treat. 

Is she lacking in some vitamins or supplements or are these just tasty?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I think it is probably just normal behavior. They are a dog that hunts for its food such as vermin. They like to dig out food that way.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

Try posting that in the working dog/companion animal list. Lots of folks on there with smaller dogs and a few vet techs.
Does not sound like a problem cept for the mud, they can hear and smell the grubs. _(I Had a pup once driving me nuts in the camper scratching at the bench cushions he was sleeping on, till I got up and chained him out side, turned out there was a mouse in the bench:bash_


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

LOL! My chickens love those grubs, there must be something in them your pup likes.


----------

